# Crack SAP2000 V12



## harycary (21 أغسطس 2008)

To all civil Engineer i bring today the crack for SAP 2000 V 12
it is working i test it 
http://rapidshare.com/files/139015386/CSI.SAP2000.Advanced.v12.0.0..rar.html


----------



## moss2000 (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## tafatneb_dichar (21 أغسطس 2008)

thank you my brother


----------



## البريقى (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد حمدي


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مش لاقي (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يجزيك كل الخير . ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا.


----------



## محمد شاهين (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## حسان2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## harycary (22 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يكرمكم كل المشتركين هنا فعلا في هذا المنتدي 
فعلا هذا من اعظم المنتديات الهندسية الموجوده حتي الان


----------



## awabtaha (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا سيدي وفي ميزان الحسنات
سلامات


----------



## سيفيل انج (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saadetman (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكراجزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohageer (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور بعدد الفينيت إيلمينت


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذا الملف
و ارجوا ان تدلوني علي موقع لتحميل البرنامج نفسه
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## hassananas (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## القنطوري (24 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير يا اخوان واعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات


----------



## super_engineer (24 أغسطس 2008)

thank you very very much


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## hassananas (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد حمدي
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد أوزقان (26 أغسطس 2008)

لا اعرف فان هذا الموقع يعطي error دائما عندما احاول التحميل منه فما هو الحل مع العلم اني اكرر المحاولة كثيرا بالتتابع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا.......


----------



## Abo Fares (28 أغسطس 2008)

والله شي حلو.. الله يجزيك الخير..


----------



## tamer (8 أكتوبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> لا اعرف فان هذا الموقع يعطي Error دائما عندما احاول التحميل منه فما هو الحل مع العلم اني اكرر المحاولة كثيرا بالتتابع


 

هذا يحدث معي أيضاً


----------



## Abo Fares (8 أكتوبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> لا اعرف فان هذا الموقع يعطي Error دائما عندما احاول التحميل منه فما هو الحل مع العلم اني اكرر المحاولة كثيرا بالتتابع


 


كحلوش العجيب قال:


> هذا يحدث معي أيضاً


 
أهلاً أساتذتي الكرام..

هذه هي مشكلة الرابيدشير، حيث أن التحميل منه عمليه صعبة للغاية..

على كل حال، قمت بالسابق بتحميل هذا الملف (مع العلم أني حاولت الآن ولم أستطع)، وهو موجود على جهازي، وقمت برفعه مجدداً وإرفاقه في المشاركة هذه..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## attia52 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## الأوائل1971 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك ونفع بك المسلمين ,
كنت أتمنى ممن يعرف موقع لتحميل البرنامج SAPv12 للأستفادة من الكراك , شكرا" مسبقا"


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الأوائل1971 قال:


> بارك الله بك ونفع بك المسلمين ,
> كنت أتمنى ممن يعرف موقع لتحميل البرنامج SAPv12 للأستفادة من الكراك , شكرا" مسبقا"


 
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم..

انظر الموضوع التالي: 







sap 2000 v12 ‏(



123) 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## احمد صلاح الطاهر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## brahim_ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

merci beaucoup mes fréres


----------



## kesbah (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)
فلك بكل واحد حسنة


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 0yaz9 (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gharib belal (1 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر على الملف


----------



## koftaaaa (10 يوليو 2009)

shkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn


----------



## ksyz_1 (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا سيدي وفي ميزان الحسنات


----------



## ksyz_1 (13 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
للملاحظة كان فيه مداخلة قبل كده من المهندس عصام الدين لبرنامج سلب 12 والكراك ولكن اود ان اشير انه الكركاكين )2 crack file)( ;كانوا عبارة عن ملفين فيروس من نوع الطروادة لذا نرجوا التاكد وكذلك ارجوا مراجعتي فيما اقول
وشكرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## white_eagle (4 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed zidan (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/وائل (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن كراك ساب 2000v12 على سيرفر تانى غير رابيد شير


----------



## ممدوح عمران (25 ديسمبر 2010)

والله الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه ... روح يا شيخ و متحرمناش من برامجك 
...
..
.
جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسة على الباتش الجميل ده ويجعله في ميزان الحسنات 
وشكراً


----------



## mom77 (12 أبريل 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bedawe (10 يناير 2016)

thank you


----------

